# Milton Terry: Biblical Hermeneutics



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 1, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with this text? My seminary is using it for their Hermeneutics text and I am wondering why a Presbyterian school would use a Methodist Episcopalian Hermeneutic treatise for a school seeking to educate a puritan theology.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 1, 2010)

1. Book is available online for free
2. Preterists like it for his leanings in that direction 
3. It is a very good intro to the topic

AMR


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 1, 2010)

It is an excellent work. That is why Whitefield uses it. You will gain a very good grasp on the basics, much better than what most of the modern texts will give you.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## KMK (Sep 1, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Reformed Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone familiar with this text?
> ...


 
When I saw the title of this thread and that Joshua had the first reply, I knew exactly what he wrote before I opened it. All is right with the universe.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, except for Joshua's. haha! Actually, Dr. T emailed this back to me



> That is a good question. The answer is that in the classic Reformed Theology, the grammatico-historical method was taught. Unfortunately there are no such texts that cover the whole encyclopedia today. Terry's book is a grammatico-historical hermeneutic text. Therefore we use it until some publishes something worth using.
> 
> Hope this helps answer you question. Shame is not, that not one presbyterian text today is taught from the grammatico-historical methodological approach to Scripture.
> 
> ...



Excellent. Praying a good Presbyterian will step up and write such a text!


----------



## markkoller (Sep 1, 2010)

One of the best. Required reading at Whitefield.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 14, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> It is an excellent work. That is why Whitefield uses it. You will gain a very good grasp on the basics, much better than what most of the modern texts will give you.



No doubt. Working through it now. Worth every penny.


----------

